# DIY Wood Fenders



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Winter is coming around, so I figure some of you might be somewhat interested in a project. Over the summer I intermittently worked on a DIY wood fenders project- which largely hinged on cheap and without buying any tools. As it is, this flickr page shows some photos for a more involved and more expensive approach- one I might try during the week I'll be home during Christmas (so I can steal my dad's tools).

My own version doesn't have near as many photos, but shows a fairly cheap and easy way of making a decent set of fenders if you don't have much in the way of tools or wood working knowledge.


DIY Wood Fenders

I'm also hoping for some critiques. My first is that you have to take care of wood fenders- especially these. Someone smacked mine on the bike rack and took a chip out of the rear fender. I have a couple friends using the other fenders without complaints though....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool. All I get for a pic is the thumbnail though- is that all you meant to post or is there a bigger set on the way?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool. All I get for a pic is the thumbnail though- is that all you meant to post or is there a bigger set on the way?


Click on the "DIY Wood Fenders" right below the photo.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Duh- I must have gotten up on the stupid side of my bed today.

That looks like a fun project Umarth. You cut the veneer with scisors? How thick was it? And does it spring out very much when you turn it lose from the jig? I`ve never attempted to put a curve into wood, but it sure seems like a handy skill to learn.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice project! I never would have thought that was do-able, but I like how you were able to complete it without alot of special tools/skills. I'm no woodworker, but one idea is to consider marine finishes - I always think they are better because boats are exposed to water and salt all the time. Would rubber washers help your rattle somehow? .


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The veneer is really thin, which is why a couple extra layers might end up being handy in terms of durability. Because it is so thin, you don't tie it down to keep it curved, but rather so the layers have good contact between them. They stay that shape (roughly) after the glue dries.

The rattle is fairly minimal and only kicks up on big bumps. I have an mount like I have on the eyelets I could use and that would make the world right. I think.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Can we see a pic of the entire bike with fenders?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rockhound said:


> Can we see a pic of the entire bike with fenders?


I'm typically loathe to make the same instruction twice in one thread, but click the gray lettering right below the photograph.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

those look great......maybe you could wrap a bit of hemp twine around the rod/stays to minimize or dampen the rattling. i'd be curious to know about their durability and how well they hold their shape, especially after getting wet.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

umarth said:


> I'm typically loathe to make the same instruction twice in one thread, but click the gray lettering right below the photograph.


I did click the gray lettering (again for the second time) and I only see 9 pictures of wood, fender mounts, glue, etc...no overall pictures of the bike though.


----------

